# HELP! my snails keep getting sucked into filter and dying!&#33



## timshreds (Mar 9, 2008)

so i have a 55 gallon tank... with a filter that is for up to tanks 100 gallons.... and it works very nice... the only problem is i have lost THREE snails in the last week... due to them crawling from the wall onto the powerful filter and thus killing them cuz they cant move or anything!!!

anyone have any suggestions to prevent them from crawling on there and dying? cuz everytime they have done this i am at work and therefore cannot stop the problem.

thank!


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

drop down to a less powerfull filter?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

timshreds said:


> so i have a 55 gallon tank... with a filter that is for up to tanks 100 gallons.... and it works very nice... the only problem is i have lost THREE snails in the last week... due to them crawling from the wall onto the powerful filter and thus killing them cuz they cant move or anything!!!
> 
> anyone have any suggestions to prevent them from crawling on there and dying? cuz everytime they have done this i am at work and therefore cannot stop the problem.
> 
> thank!


Moving this to Freshwater Discussion.

Perhaps you could put a sponge over the filter intake when you can't be there to help?


----------



## timshreds (Mar 9, 2008)

i thought bout putting sponge over filter. im just worried the filter will be less efficient.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You are correct, it will be less efficient. I don't know how much less efficient, though.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Theres no real solution to this unless you go with a totally different filter system. I would recomend an extension on your filter intake to guide it away from the wall? I'm not sure what to do in this case. My experience with any snails was nothing killed them let alone my filter lol


----------

